# hagen glo single bulb t5ho



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

has anybody used hagen glo t5ho ? is this a good fixture?

my brother wants to buy a hagen glo single bulb t5ho 36" (39w) for his heavily planted 45g...

I'm not sure a single bulb, even t5ho will do .. any opinions? right now he's using 
my spare 48" 2x55W fishnedit fixture


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the Hagen Glo T5HO fixtures are very well built and perfect for a planted tank. I have a double 48 inch on my 5 foot tank and get very good plant growth. I don't think a single with do if your tank is heavily planted. The only thing to keep in mind is that they don't have an on/off switch so you'll have to use a timer however I believe Hagen includes a free timer with each double fixture.
--
Paul


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

in your opinion is the 36" single bulb fixture worth $50-60?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

okoolo said:


> in your opinion is the 36" single bulb fixture worth $50-60?


Yes that's a great deal. They cost over $110 plus tax.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16872676.html
--
Paul


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

okoolo said:


> in your opinion is the 36" single bulb fixture worth $50-60?


For a used light fixture it is better to look for one that has been used in FW rather than SW and makesure the reflector is in good shape. Most likely you will have to replace the bulb unless it was recently replace by the owner.
$50 to $60 is not bad price but I have seen ones with 2 X 36" bulbs for $65 but was used in SW.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

why is is better to get a fixture that was used in FW rather then SW?
does it make any difference other then lifetime of the bulb?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

FW ones are usually in better condition than SW ones if they both in use for the same amount of time. The SW ones will tend to get rust on them from the salt creeps and these salt creeps will also damage the reflector.
For HO bulbs most people will use them for 6 to 8 months and some people will use them up to 1 year.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

okoolo said:


> in your opinion is the 36" single bulb fixture worth $50-60?


wow where is this deal? I want it too


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just noticed now, but I think this should be in the freshwater area. Moving it now, let me know if this is a problem.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks...

btw I'm about to buy 24" Power Compact Coralife 65 watts fixture.. hope that will be enough for a 20 long ..


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

okoolo said:


> thanks...
> 
> btw I'm about to buy 24" Power Compact Coralife 65 watts fixture.. hope that will be enough for a 20 long ..


I would check out the replacement cost on those bulbs. Very expensive when compared to T5HO bulbs.
--
Paul


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

wow ... $50 per bulb ... I didn't expect that... 

question are power compact fixtures stronger then t5ho?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

okoolo said:


> wow ... $50 per bulb ... I didn't expect that...
> 
> question are power compact fixtures stronger then t5ho?


Yeah that's why I sold all my PCF fixtures a few years ago and switched to T5HO.

Here is a link to a chart that shows all the info you need to make your decision.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/index.html

And I think this statement says it all:

T 5 (5/8") Fluorescent Fixtures - * The brightest light watt for watt! *

Hagen Glo T5 Lighting - The brightest single or double T5 light system yet! And they look great too.

Advanced engineering has gone into the highly polished aluminium reflector to direct as much light into the aquarium as possible.
- includes mounting legs with adjustable heights 
- adjustable side mounts fit various aquarium sizes
- exceeds all North American electrical codes for water resistance
- the only fixture that can be used over open water without a light reducing lens 
- by far, the brightest fluorescent fixture per watt


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Get the T5HO and you and your plants will be very happy


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm .. the seller pointed out that I can get cfl bulbs replacement for $15 online from catalinaaquarium.com ...

I'm a bit on the fence .. $50 for a 65 watt fixture sounds pretty good .. that's 3.0 w/g (20 long)


----------

